#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Living In Thailand Forum >  >  > Health, Fitness and Hospitals in Thailand >  >  Osteopath/chiropractor in phuket - who is the best one to see.

## Tamesis

Hi everyone. Going to be in Phuket for a few days and have a bad back. Does anyone know the best guy to see?

Thanks in advance.

----------


## Loy Toy

Welcome to Teak Door.

No idea but I could recommend the specialist at the Bangkok Nursing Home.

A couple of the young lasses there may be able to help you out with the back problem though! 

Good luck and enjoy your holiday.  :Smile:

----------


## Sir Burr

Dr. *Richard Cracknell* in Kata, Phuket. 076-330889

----------


## richie22

I use this guy.He has sorted my back out on many occasions.
Osteopath in Phuket, Thailand, Chiropractor, Homeopathy

----------


## edwinclapham

> Hi everyone. Going to be in Phuket for a few days and have a bad back. Does anyone know the best guy to see?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


*There is one place that customers dont complain about and generally praise. The Patong Hospital has a separate section called Medical Spa. We are told they practice the old tried and proven skills in pain management and adjustments. The customers are also happy to report that a 1 ½ hour visit costs only around 300 to 400 Baht; certainly more in keeping with sensible professional help one expects in Thailand. Have a look there,  and see what you think.*

----------


## natalie8

> Cracknell


Good name for his profession. I was going to reccomend that one too.




> they practice the old tried and proven skills in pain management and adjustments.


Good advice too.

----------

